# What's "sage and parsley stuffing"?



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

As a single bloke, foodstuff and cooking is a mystery to me, I've just ordered a selection of ready meals and the one below includes "sage and parsley stuffing".
What is that exactly? I presume it's those two balls, so do I just eat it normally? The word "stuffing" confuses me.
Thanks


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The stuffing is primarily made from dried bread cubes, the sage and parsley are two spices to flavor it.

Just add some salt and go at it.

Home cooked turkey here in the NE USA is common fair for thanksgiving celebration, the turkey is "stuffed" with it before being cooked.

Usually there is celery, onion added to it, also some people grind up some of the birds innards and mix with the stuffing.

The ingredients vary by who is making it, when I make mine I use what is listed but I use Bell's stuffing spices.

Grew up with those spices and prefer them.

Usually I pour the gravy over the stuffing and turkey in generous amounts.

Did your mother ever do a whole turkey in an oven???

Today I see people buy a turkey breast and a box of Stovetop Stuffing in place of the traditional methods.

















Famous Norman Rockwell Painting, done just 5 miles from where I live.

Was painted somewhere between 1942 and 1943.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Thanks, well I had a go at the stuffing balls but they were almost tasteless and served no useful purpose so after a small nibble I fed the remainder to the seagulls on my windowsill.
I'll email the company to suggest they drop the things from their ready-meals because I don't like paying for something I don't want.. 

As for turkey, nah I've never had any in my life, nor chicken neither, it just never happened..


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Update- I've decided I don't like the Parsleybox range of ready meals as featured in my starter post; I ordered 7 different types/flavours but they were all swamped in thick gravy with a heavy fruity taste to it which completely overpowered and spoilt the taste of everything else.
Anyway I slowly realised I don't need ready meals at all, I only bought them because they take just 3 mins to microwave, and also have a good storage life of up to a year, but I might just as well make my own meals by opening a tin of taters, mixed veg, meatballs, and pour non-overwhelming gravy on it which can all be done in less than 10 minutes..


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Eyeball said:


> Thanks, well I had a go at the stuffing balls but they were almost tasteless and served no useful purpose so after a small nibble I fed the remainder to the seagulls on my windowsill.
> I'll email the company to suggest they drop the things from their ready-meals because I don't like paying for something I don't want..
> 
> As for turkey, nah I've never had any in my life, nor chicken neither, it just never happened..


No chicken????????????????

Just what did you eat growing up?

You are the only person in the world that I have ever heard say that!!!!

I probably ate more chicken than most, grandparents had a farm with 3,000 chickens for eggs, we ate the non producers.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

SOCOM42 said:


> No chicken????????????????
> 
> Just what did you eat growing up?
> 
> ...


As a kid, we were well fed but there was never chicken or fish on our table, I dunno why, I suppose my parents didn't like it so I must have subconsciously grew up not wanting it either, but in a SHTF situation I daresay I'd get stuck into it.
PS- now i come to think of it I don't like liver, kidney, tongue, mutton, lamb, pizza, bolognese, pasta or anything else that sounds like poncey foreign muck..
I suppose we English like our food straight-

_RAMBURES- 
That island of England breeds very valiant
creatures; their mastiffs are of unmatchable courage.

CONSTABLE- 
Just, just; and the men do sympathize with the
mastiffs in robustious and rough coming on, leaving
their wits with their wives: and then give them
great meals of beef and iron and steel, they will
eat like wolves and fight like devils.
(Henry V)_

*English bull mastiff*


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NO chicken? The chicken population is probably 20 Billion birds worldwide. I think the Chicoms have at least 7 Billion chickens!

Here's half of my flock being watched over by my trusty ACD! (ACD=Australian *Chicken* Dog :vs_laugh


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I always thought fish n chips was a mainstay there.

I thinks you be bullshitting us, as said I know of no one that has never eaten chicken of one sort or another.

Being an island nation, seafood is one of the countries main protein intakes.

You didn't even answer the question outright, you skirted around it with BS.

I am done with this, bullshit I call it. Go get some Halal meat.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

SOCOM42 said:


> I always thought fish n chips was a mainstay there.
> Being an island nation, seafood is one of the countries main protein intakes.
> You didn't even answer the question outright, you skirted around it with BS..


1- I've always liked fish fingers and fishcakes, but the sight of bits of actual dead fish on my plate never appealed to me.
Chips are okay but sadly most chip shops here are closed for the lockdown. I'm currently hunting round for bags of supermarket chips that i can fry myself, but the brands i've tried so far taste like shite..

2- What question? you asked why i don't eat chicken and I replied I've never fancied it.
And as I said, as a family we always had good balanced meals on the table but not chicken, so I never missed it a bit.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Stuffing is what is done to a turkey.

There is a gaping hole in the rear, where everything has been removed from the inside, creating a cavity.

Stuffing is used to fill that cavity, it is put inside of it, then the turkey is cooked.

After the bird is done, the stuffing is scooped out, and eaten.

It may not sound appetizing, but believe me it is some of the best eating that you can imagine.

Sage and parsley are herbs that can be used as a garnish. I don't know enough about them myself .

I don't know if they are used the dressing or not.

https://www.jonbarron.org/herbal-remedies-and-their-uses/parsley-sage-rosemary-and-thyme


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Eyeball said:


> 1- I've always liked fish fingers and fishcakes, but the sight of bits of actual dead fish on my plate never appealed to me.
> Chips are okay but sadly most chip shops here are closed for the lockdown. I'm currently hunting round for bags of supermarket chips that i can fry myself, but the brands i've tried so far taste like shite..
> 
> 2- What question? you asked why i don't eat chicken and I replied I've never fancied it.
> And as I said, as a family we always had good balanced meals on the table but not chicken, so I never missed it a bit.


My Daddy stationed over in Merry Olde England back during the big war..said the wimmen and children ate biscuits. The men folks got meat to keep up there energy level for shooting Nazis or whatever. He said they would buy a leg off a sheep or cow and hang it up from the ceiling by a rope and would leave it till it turned "high" and then start eating it. What is this high stuff? Thanks. It sounds like the opening stanza of rotten or something. Found this while we was waiting. 
High Meat


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

MisterMills357 said:


> ...After the bird is done, the stuffing is scooped out, and eaten.


Here's the pic again of the ready meal I ordered, the two things at top left that look like camel bollocks were called "sage and parsley stuffing balls", i nibbled a bit of them but they were almost tasteless so I fed them to the seagulls.
Anyway the whole meal was too small for £3.99 (5 US dollars) so I won't be buying any more..


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

bigwheel said:


> My Daddy stationed over in Merry Olde England back during the big war..said the wimmen and children ate biscuits. The men folks got meat to keep up there energy level for shooting Nazis or whatever. He said they would buy a leg off a sheep or cow and hang it up from the ceiling by a rope and would leave it till it turned "high" and then start eating it. What is this high stuff? Thanks. It sounds like the opening stanza of rotten or something. Found this while we was waiting.
> High Meat


The only time I ate raw meat was when I used to visit my granma as a kid in the mid-1950's and she'd be preparing the evening meal and give us a lump of it to chew as she was slicing up a haunch of beef or something, i can still remember its salty taste and it was nothing to write home about..


----------

